# Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner



## Painxx (24. Oktober 2011)

*Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*

Sehr geehrte Community,

seit kurzem möchte ich mir einen neuen Laptop kaufen, welches sehr  wahrscheinlich meinen derzeitigen Desktoprechner ersetzen wird. Mit dem  Laptop möchte ich hauptsächlich surfen, Videos mit Sony Vegas schneiden  sowie mit Adobe Photoshop CS 5 Bilder erschaffen oder bearbeiten. Bei  diesem sollte die Bildqualität ziemlich gut sein, da ich sehr viel mit  einer Nikon D7000 fotografiere und die Bilder einen ästhetischen Stil  hinzufüge. Selbstverständlich sollte man aber auch mit dem Laptop  angenehm über eine längere Zeit schreiben. Ganz neue hardwarehungrige  Spiele zu spielen ist für mich überhaupt nicht wichtig, da ich keine  Zeit dazu habe und von Gaming-Laptops nicht viel halte. Außerdem habe  ich Zuhause noch einen ASUS MK221H (22") stehen, welchen ich dann ab und  zu an den Laptop anschließen werde.

Folgende Kriterien sollten bei dem Laptop vorhanden sein:

- Ein Bildschirm mit 15 bis 17 Zoll (tendiere eher zum 17", da ein angenehmeres Arbeiten mit Photoshop vorhanden wäre)

- Quad Core CPU (Photoshop, Videos codieren etc)

- Mind. 6gb Ram

- GPU nicht schlechter als GT540M oder HD6770mobile

- Ansprechendes Design (je mehr Ähnlichkeit zu einem Macbook, desto besser)

- Gute Verarbeitung

Preisbereich des Laptops: 700-1300€ 




Hättet ihr ein paar Vorschläge?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus! 




Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## biohaufen (24. Oktober 2011)

Also es gab mal eine Thinkpad Produktreihe von Lenovo, die schon immer sehr viel Power hatte und einen Quad Core Mobile Prozessor besitzt, da Thinkpad ja schon immer für ihre Hervorangende Qualität bekannt sind, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr wie der heißt.


----------



## Painxx (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*

ehrlich gesagt will ich kein Thinkpad mehr, weil die zu teuer sind. Klar, die Qualität bzw. die Verarbeitung ist weltklasse, aber ich will mal was neues ausprobieren. Wie wäre es mit Acer, HP, Packard Bell, Dell? Was haltet ihr von diesen Marken? Gibt es da irgendetwas passendes? :S

Danke!


----------



## SlowRider (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Also es gab mal eine Thinkpad Produktreihe von Lenovo, die schon immer sehr viel Power hatte und einen Quad Core Mobile Prozessor besitzt, da Thinkpad ja schon immer für ihre Hervorangende Qualität bekannt sind, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr wie der heißt.



Du meinst sicherlich die W-Serie. Wäre auch meine Empfehlung. Gibt es aber nicht mehr in 17", nur noch gebraucht, oder halt als 15". Liegt auch außerhalb des Budgets.

Wenn es unbedingt so ähnlich wie möglich einen Macbook sein soll, dann musst du die eines kaufen 

Ich sehe es als größtes Problem an, ein Gerät mit einem guten Bildschirm zu bekommen, insbesondere im Hinblick auf Farbtreue, eine Kalibrierung das Displays sehe ich dabei sowieso als Pflicht an.
Meine Vorschläge, aber meistens über dem Budget, wären daher:
- MacBook Pro
- Sony mit FullHD (genaues Modell fällt mir grad nicht ein)
- Dell XPS 15 mit FullHD (sollte man für dein Budget bekommen)
- von Schenker gab es einen 15" Zoller Gamer,der hatte auch ein sehr gutes FullHD Display
- Lenovo W520 oder T520 mit FullHD Display


----------



## Painxx (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*

Auf MacBook Pro verzichte ich leider, weil der Preis für 15" und einer passenden Hardware mehr als zu hoch für mich sei. Gibt es momentan nichts passendes für mich von Marken wie z.B. HP, Dell, Acer, Packard Bell für nicht viel Geld? Wie gesagt, ich brauch keinen Highend GPU in dem Laptop, weil ich damit nicht vor habe zu spielen.

Danke


----------



## Ashton (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*



Painxx schrieb:


> - GPU nicht schlechter als GT540M oder HD6770mobile


 
Der Vergleich hingt aber gewaltig, da die 6770 deutlich besser ist!

Das geht eher so 540M und 6720G2->GT550M und 6750M ->GT555M und 6770M->GTX460M

Ansonten hier paar Vorschläge:

P/L-Knüller: HP Pavilion dv6-6109sg
oder wenns etwas mehr sein darf:
Dell Studio XPS 17, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 8192MB, 1000GB, GeForce GT555M
ASUS G73SW-TZ264V
oder auch mal nen Lenovo und das mit SSD. 
Lenovo IdeaPad Y570, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 8192MB, 814GB, Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## SlowRider (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*

Test Dell XPS 15 Notebook (i5-2410M & GT 540M) - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das ganz mit einem i7-Quad und gut ist.


----------



## derP4computer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*

Das hat sich meine Schwester geleistet: ThinkPad L520 NWB5BGE


----------



## Ashton (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Das hat sich meine Schwester geleistet: ThinkPad L520 NWB5BGE


 Für den Preis nicht mal nen i7 und nur 4GB RAM und nur IGP?
Hoffe die Verarbeitung ist extra Klasse! Sonst gibts da deutlich besseres.


----------



## derP4computer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*



> Hoffe die Verarbeitung ist extra Klasse! Sonst gibts da deutlich besseres.


Ja, ich wollte es garnicht mehr loslassen.
Gibt es bei anderen Händlern auch günstiger, ich war gerade nur zu bequem.


----------



## SlowRider (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*

Hier noch mal ein Link zu einem aktuellen Test von einem Dell XPS 15 mit FHD Dell XPS 15 - L502X Notebook im Test The Dell XPSerience auf notebookjournal.de

Ein Thinkpad L520 wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, wenn dann aber mit HD+ (1600 x 900) Display, dieses ist weitaus besser als das normale 1366 x 768 Display. Aber bietet keinen Quad und auch keine dedizierte Grafikkarte.
Das Thinkpad scheint erstmal recht teuer, aber ist halt ein Businessgerät, da bezahlt man für Service und Qualität einfach mehr. Und sicherlich auch einen großen Teil weil es einfach ein Thinkpad ist.

@Painxx
Was mast du genau am Laptop, hast ja geschrieben Bilder erschaffen und bearbeiten. Es geht einfach darum wie wertig soll die Anzeige sein in Bezug auf Kontrast und auch besonders Farbechtheit. Wenn man nur Bilder schneidet und dreht kommt es ja darauf nicht so an.
Ich hab auch ewig nach einen Gerät mit gutem Display gesucht, wollte aber was kleineres als du hab jetzt ein Lenovo X220 mit IPS Display. Aber zum regelmäßigen Bilderbearbeiten wären mir die 12,5" zu klein, dafür kommt es an einen externen Monitor.

Hier mal noch paar Links zu Tests von Sonygeräten:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Sony-Vaio-VPC-EB4X1E-BQ-FHD-Notebook.49134.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Sony-Vaio-VPC-CB2S1E-B-Notebook.58726.0.html


Ansonsten mal bei Sony anschauen:
- Sony SE Serie 15" mit FHD, aber nur Dualcore Prozessoren
- Sony F Serie, 16,4" FHD, auch mit Quadcore, sollte auch das bessere Display haben, wenn man das Premium für 110€ Aufpreis nimmt


Mein kurzes Fazit:
- wenn unbedingt Quad: 15" nen Dell Xps in etwas größer ein Sony F mit Premiumdisplay
- wenn Dualcore reicht ein Sony SE in 15" mit FHD Display, oder auch nen 15" Dell

Das sind zur Zeit meine Favoriten in deinem Preisrahmen mit gutem Display.


----------



## Painxx (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*

Danke für eure Tipps. Ich habe gerade dieses Laptop gefunden:

HP Pavilion dv7-6116sg (QF387EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Ein Nvidia GPU wäre mir eigentlich wegen der Optimus-Technik lieber,  aber die 6770 ist ja so schnell wie die GT555m. Für knapp 800 € ist also  eine gute Hardware vorhanden und der Bildschirm sei angeblich auch  nicht schlecht. was haltet ihr davon?

 @SlowRider: Mein Problem ist, dass ich ja nicht nur Bilder einfach nur schneider oder ähnliches, sondern selber die ganzen Bilder (bsp. Portraitfotos) an eine bestimmte Atmospähre sehr genau anpasse. Des WEiteren bin ich auch noch ziemlich aktiv mit einem Wacom Intuos A4, sodass mir eine möglichst gute Darstellung der Farben schon sehr wichtig wäre.

Aja, könntest du bitte mir Links von den Laptops schicken, die du meinst (z.B. Dell XPS mit Premiumdisplay oO)? Wäre sehr nett!

Danke


----------



## biohaufen (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*



Painxx schrieb:


> Auf MacBook Pro verzichte ich leider, weil der Preis für 15" und einer passenden Hardware mehr als zu hoch für mich sei. Gibt es momentan nichts passendes für mich von Marken wie z.B. HP, Dell, Acer, Packard Bell für nicht viel Geld? Wie gesagt, ich brauch keinen Highend GPU in dem Laptop, weil ich damit nicht vor habe zu spielen.
> 
> Danke



Naja Acer ist eher billig ramsch und Packard Bell auch, die Pavillion Serie von HP auch, also bleiben noch die HP EliteBooks und Dell


----------



## Hammerfaust (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*

Dell XPS 15 - L502X Notebook im Test The Dell XPSerience auf notebookjournal.de

frisch aus der presse, der heute test mit full hd display im xps


----------



## Hatuja (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Fotograph und Zeichner*

Ich lasse einfach mal meine Meinung in die Runde fallen.
Du sagst, du willst damit Photos bearbeiten und Grafiken erstellen. Wie hast du das bisher gemacht? Farbtreue, gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung, Kalibrierbarkeit sind da bei einem Display Pflicht! Bei einem Notebook wirst du das vergebens suchen! Vor allem in deinem Budget. (Ein ordentlicher Monitor kostet das schon locker, was du für das ganze Book ausgeben willst).  Außerdem wird das mit 17" echt zur Qual, da bist du die ganze Zeit nur am hin und her Zoomen! Ganz zu schweigen von den glare- Displays. Mit denen kann man so schon kaum was anfangen und dann noch damit Photos bearbeiten?!

Du sagst, du willst damit Videos schneiden / bearbeiten / konvertieren. Ok, da kann ich dir mit einem schnellen Prozessor zustimmen. Aber sei dir im klaren, dass das eine laute und sehr heiße Sache wird. Einen schnellen Quadcore zu kühlen ist in einem Notebook Gehäuse sehr schwierig!

Aber wenn du sagst, das du nicht Spielen willst, wofür dann eine dedizierte Grafikkarte? So was, was du da rausgesucht hast, bringt dir bei Videobearbeitung so gut wie nichts!
Die einzigen dedizierten Grafikeinheiten, die dir dabei helfen würden, wären Nvidia Quadro FX ab der 1000er Serie. (Ein AMD Pendant weiß ich jetzt so nicht) Also die mobile Workstations. Die haben sowohl die Power dafür und sind auch Treiber seitig dafür ausgelegt / freigeschaltet!

Das sind Punkte, die du dir vielleicht noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen solltest.

Edit:
Was mir einfiele, womit man vielleicht was anfangen könnte (kenne die Displayqualität aber nicht), wäre ein Dell Precision Mobile Workstation M6600. Aber der fällt glaub ich schon in der Grundausstattung aus deinem Budget.


----------

